# Short term Goals



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Inspired by this thread... http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f10/my-goals-setting-thread-175816/

I am lacking motivation currently. Majorly.

Starting Date: 23rd April
AM: Walk, Run or Cycle for 30 mins Before work
PM: Go to the Gym Each day for 7 days
Daily: Take vitamins'

I have felt pretty crappy the past week, little motivation and a huge want for bad food. Having said that I have still been to the gym twice, played soccer twice and been for a run. Just need something bigger to break the negative cycle.


----------



## Username02 (Apr 13, 2012)

Please post your progress.. I might do a thread like this too. It's good if we can backup each other.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Will do, I have not started yet. But I have had my vitamins the past two days. I went for a jog thursday night, gym friday night, and played soccer today. Tomorrow I am going for a hike. Then I start on my 7 day short term goals.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok, I have managed to do the easy one so far. Vitamins each day. 
Exercise has been a little bit harder due to fatigue. I have still been exercising every second day, but not the daily plan that I had hoped. 

I am hoping with stricter diet and Vitamins my fatigue will go away.


----------

